
Has anyone read? Beautiful Code: Leading Programmers Explain How They Think - mf
http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Code-Leading-Programmers-Explain/dp/0596510047/ref=pd_bbs_5/103-0966570-0920608?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1179250125&sr=8-5
======
mf
Good looking out. I totally missed that. I thought I read January 2007. Are
you familiar with any of the contributors?

------
andre
Looks like it's coming out in June

